# Slot Shots Raceway & Hobby Stanley, NC



## slotshot121 (Apr 28, 2008)

Slot Shots Raceway & Hobby Shop 
112 North Main Street 
Stanley, NC 28164

3 commercial HO tracks and 1 Commercial 1/24 1/8mile drag strip

open m-t-th-fri. 3-9pm
sat 11- until 

704-472-3810


----------

